# Aquascaping Contest



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

2004 AQUASCAPING cONTEST

Just thought yall like to know, pretty sure there are prizes, but they havent said what those are. The contest closes September 15th.

I may try to enter, if I can redo one tank and get another up and running. You should try Husky.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Cool, but i dont have my 150 done yet...







.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

its hard to compete agianst some of those people
espacially with those 500+ gallon tanks


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Is it just a garden aquarium or do they have fish in them?


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Nevermind answerd my own question


----------



## Sanguinea (Feb 19, 2004)

Your not competing with 500+ gallon tanks, its sectioned out into categories: small,medium, large, and extra large tanks, or biotope tanks.

Oh, forgot to mention, $5 dollar fee. Im gonna work hard towards the Biotope one with a 40 gallon I got laying around. I want to do a particular stream in the amazon, and put a few rbp's in there just long enough for a pic, or a gold spilo. Im gonna need to make some posts asking those who have been what the substrate is like, different plant and animal life, and general terrain of a particular stream. I thought it would be cool to do a leaf litter tank..... now I got a good excuse.


----------

